# Supergirl, Powergirl, and Wonder Woman vs. Goku, Vegeta, Piccolo, and U. Gohan



## Bullet (Nov 23, 2007)

For this battle we'll assume that Piccolo is at ssj2 level of power and Goku can transform into ssj3 without losing energy so fast, so  his stamina will be that of an ssj1 and 2.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 23, 2007)

In before SMP and feitan. (EM, too.)


----------



## kannoos (Nov 23, 2007)

What's the setting? Can Goku spam IT + planetbusters without actually busting the planet and being unable to breathe? If he can do that, the DB team could win.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 23, 2007)

The fight takes place on Earth in a neutral universe so Goku can't IT to a DBZ planet that wouldn't exsist in the DC universe.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 23, 2007)

You should've made this Vegetto, Super Buu with Gohan and Piccolo with Mystic Gohan's power.

And I doubt that even then they'd win. :rolleyes


----------



## Jackal (Nov 23, 2007)

Goku Solos


----------



## Sasori (Nov 23, 2007)

The guys would be too busy fapping to fight.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 23, 2007)

Supergirl is Superman's physical equal, power-wise, with less experience and less pulling of punches. Power Girl is essentially the same, although she should technically be stronger than even Kal-El, seeing as she's from Earth-2. Wonder Woman is right below Superman with the added bonus of the unbreakable rope as equipment and the Godwave.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2007)

SO what you picked three females because you thought they'd be weaker?


----------



## Orion (Nov 23, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> In before SMP and feitan. (EM, too.)



So in before people who know what they are talking about in dbz vs kryptonians huh.


----------



## Ax_ (Nov 23, 2007)

Powergirl takes this.
If nothing else than because the guys are all busy staring at her giant tits.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 23, 2007)

feitan said:


> So in before people who know what they are talking about in dbz vs kryptonians huh.





do it man.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 23, 2007)

Chou Gohan is stronger than SSJ3 Goku. Chou Gohan and SSJ3 Goku would be able to hold their own, Vegeta and Piccolo are dead meat.


----------



## Fulong (Nov 24, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Supergirl is Superman's physical equal, power-wise, with less experience and less pulling of punches. Power Girl is essentially the same, although she should technically be stronger than even Kal-El, seeing as she's from Earth-2. Wonder Woman is right below Superman with the added bonus of the unbreakable rope as equipment and the *Godwave*.



oh god...Did Wonder Woman get Godwave for this fight?! *If * she ever get Godwave, she will rape those three very hard with lots of BDSM. Although even without godwave, the female trio still wins.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! @ this thread. 

Supergirl could do this alone. And all the DBZ guys are gonna do is annoy her.


----------



## Way-Man (Nov 24, 2007)

I would say that team DBZ would win, but someone will probably tear me a new asshole if I do, just like in the Gohan vs. Superboy Prime thread.


----------



## Fulong (Nov 24, 2007)

nWo said:


> I would say that team DBZ would win, but someone will probably tear me a new asshole if I do, just like in the Gohan vs. Superboy Prime thread.



 Each of the female trios...no wait we actually would have a better time debating whether or not if one of the female trios can solo the DBZ team.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 24, 2007)

Supergirl:
FTL
Planet bust with a punch according to both Batman and Superman
can go through a star like it was nothing

Powergirl:
FTL
one shotted Superman, Black Adam, Major Force, Wonder Woman, Captain Marvel err who else... meh, she one shotted a lot of powerful characters.
Kicked the crap out of Mordru(Lord of Chaos), until the fucker started using his magic.
more powerful than Supergirl and possibly even/stronger with/than Superman.

Wonder Woman:
FTL
Excellent strategist
brilliant martial artist
tanked a bloodlusted Superman's attacks
Godwave, granting her power that shits on everything for 5 seconds, going over that time frame and she destroys existence itself.

Yeah, each of them can solo DBZverse. This thread = raep of epic *proportions*.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Nov 24, 2007)

Power Girl solo's without moving a muscle.


----------



## ez (Nov 24, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Supergirl:
> FTL
> Planet bust with a punch according to both Batman and Superman
> can go through a star like it was nothing
> ...



jeez. Too much rape, there's nothing to argue here.


----------

